# Seaview in 1:128th scale



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! This is my second post, and thought I'd show my previous build to the 1/32 flying Sub.

This is the Moebius 1:128th Seaview. There are six Prieser model railroad figures on board, all are slightly modified.They came as "Railroad conductors" and had a similar navy like dress, which didn't require much modifying, just the correct colors. The female figure up front (Had Barbara Eden in mind, but she could be someone else) is a passenger, that I did the most work on. I made the dress out of Aves putty, and slightly tweaked the pose. All the figures are painted in Vallejo acrylics and sealed with Model Master clear flat.

The figure on the conning tower is Admiral Nelson, with the Phantom episode in mind when painting this one. As for the Seaview itself, I airbrushed it completely in acrylics. Tamiya "Med. grey", (a great brownish-grey tone,) shading w/ base plus German grey and finally a little "Hull red" for deeper tones. Highlights are Tamiya med. grey + dark yellow....the lower surface is a mix of Tamiya white + grey + dark blue. I shaded with a little more grey, plus a touch of black. this gave a nice "cool" tone. The model was then sealed in about three coats of Model master clear flat.

The lighting is from VooDoo FX. This model was a lot of fun to build! and can't wait to do a 8-window movie-first season version some time soon!

Lars Liljeblad


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work, Lars.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Fantastic work .Welcome Aboard Lars! Boys, we have another artisan in our midst.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Verrryy Nice!! :thumbsup: Lars and yes welcome aboard :wave:

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!


----------



## chas b (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice job. Love the female figure's pose and how the crewman appears to be giving her a tour. What did you use for the base ? Looks like a box with a hinged lid. Does it house the batteries ? Electronics ?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent work, Lars!


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all: Thanks so much for all your nice compliments! Cloudminer, Ducttapeforever, Alec, John, Chas, & Steve...

Trekkriffic: Thanks for the comment on the female figure and crewman! 

Re: The Base, I made the base myself. And yes, it does house the circuit board, batteries, and electronics.

Lars


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A masterful job!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is gorgeous! Very nice!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wonderfull! I love the shading on the hull & the "tour". Nice touch!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)




----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice! I love the colors you used and the figures' poses !

Steve


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Best one yet! Two thumbs up.


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the nice comments! I do appreciate it!

Lars


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*I agree!*



Antimatter said:


> Best one yet! Two thumbs up.


This has to be the best one yet. My favorite! Perfect finish, and the tour....WOW!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wonderful job on the Seaview, Lars! The figures really add a story to the kit and make the whole thing seem a bit more 'real'. Excellent presentation as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys! thanks so much! Kdaracal, and hedorah59, your comments are very much appreciated!...thankyou.

Lars


----------

